# deer nutrition



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

ive recently gained access to a 200 acre piece 170 of it is switch grass and one large pond the rest is brush and probably a 15 acre woods, south east minn. 45 min west of rochester. myself and two friends are the only ones allowed to hunt deer there. we ve been given permission to "do whatever we want for the deer." my question is do any of you plant food plots on your deer grounds, what do you think of the benefits of it and what you think of the impact on the herd, (I also do not want to artificially inflate the pop. and cause overgrazing) Ultimatly my goal is to help the bucks grow trophy head gear. there is plenty of food available to these deer in form of corn, soybeans, alphalpha, and the woods on the property has lots of oak trees and other browse i guess im looking for someone whos done this sort of thing and interested in the results. we're thinking of planting a stand of apple trees, some bio logic sort of plot, and some soybeans (the soybeans in the area are adjacent to the property as is the corn) I understand deer need carbs in summertime and more protien in the winter my reading on the topic is not real extensive i plan on doing my home work before taking any action would appreciate your experiences, input, knowledge!! thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Most animals in farm country are getting proper nutrition already. Lets face it, our farmers set out a buffet table for em every spring that lasts well into winter.

Planting something thats highly palatable however can help to keep deer on or close to the property. The trouble is finding somethign thats more palatable than green soybeans (if grown in the area). Apples would be good, but their crop is relatively short lived (and unless you pick them and than ration them through the fall, they will be gone in a matter of days).

Most legumes are highly palatable (alfalfa, beans, vetch, etc).

A good choice down there may be a clover (we have a tough time with clover up here where its cooler).


----------

